# Mixing Lump and Briquettes?



## nysmokes (Jun 8, 2009)

Does anyone do this?  It seems most people are lump fans, and I have never used lump charcoal (still a beginner).  Would like to try, but I have a lot of Kingsford left and wondered if you ever mix the two?

Thanks


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 8, 2009)

Get a beer in your hand and go for it.


----------



## rickw (Jun 8, 2009)

I did this just this evening, try it.


----------



## alx (Jun 8, 2009)

Did it this weekend when i did not have enough lump on a roast i smoked..If i Minnion method on WSM i usually start middle of ring with lump and pack the rest with unlit natural briquetts.


----------



## mgnorcal (Jun 9, 2009)

I did it a few times then quit.
Each fuel seems to respond a little differently to changes in air supply and it seemed harder to dial-in the temp I wanted with them mixed.

But this is in a WSM where the airflow is choked back pretty severely by design, so it might not be noticeable in other cookers with more airflow.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 9, 2009)

I had a few leftover briquettes a few weeks ago, and mixed them with lump when I smoked a pork loin on the WSM,  didnt notice any difference in taste, or temperature.  THe mix was probably 85% lump, and 15% kingsford briquettes.


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 9, 2009)

I mix them all the time...I think they compliment each other....
I don't actually MIX them....I just add a scoop of one, then a scoop of the other, etc.

I seem to add the LUMP when I add wood and it really puts a punch to the smoke!!


----------



## coyote-1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't like the smell when briquettes start up, so I don't put unlit briquettes in my charcoal basket.

Until recently, I was using them to start things off though. But last time they wouldn't light on a humid day while lump started easily. And I find we like the flavor of grilled food better with lump too! So the briquettes, after this bag is finished, will fade into the past.


----------



## billbo (Jun 10, 2009)

I have done it, worked fine. Go for it!


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 10, 2009)

It works fine.  I bought lump to start with and found one of the bags had either huge or tiny pieces in it, nothing in between.  I used the huge pieces by themselves then went out and bought brickettes.  I'm using mostly the brickettes and throwing in some of the tiny pieces of the lump.


----------



## budlighting (Jun 11, 2009)

lol,and this works with about anything


----------



## speedway73 (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been using a 60/40, 70/30 mix of Kingsford and lump.

Works 4 me.


----------

